# Cage World cages?



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-level-Rat...361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6cc2ce91

I found this on ebay, the price looks nice, and I think this can house 4 or 5 rats (I only have three). Also the bar spacing is only 1/2 inch, which I don't think they can fit their heads through. My rats are ALL squeezers.

I am very close to buying this but I wanted to see if anyone on here knows something about Cage World cages. How is the quality?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Somebody had a thread about these on GM and I can't remember what they said. Typically, GM isn't loading right now 
Anyhow, the only thing I'd say against it is it has feeder doors, so you'd have to cable/zip tie them.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

They are considered great starter cages for the price, not as sturdy as Martins or Midwest cages, but good affordable alternatives.


----------



## raabzbaby89 (Oct 7, 2011)

Cool, I think I'll go with it. I am confused about something though. The product description says to use clips to keep the doors locked. I have no clue what they mean by clips. Any ideas on that one?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

That's what I was saying- they have little sliding doors which rats can cleverly work out  you'd have to zip tie them or find some kind of clip to keep them shut


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I would get some of those clips they use for dog leashes, that what I used to use when my bird kept escaping her cage and it worked very well


----------

